# milk alternative



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Want to go for a milk alternative. Went for soya which is nice but after doing some research its not looking like the all singing all dancing super food. Really confused as to wars what. Can anyone recommend a milk alternative that's backed up with good evidence.


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

I've tried 2 milk alternatives - Lactofree and A2. Both taste great (well, at least to me) and both have helped me with my milk intolerance.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Just need some info i can trust. I know to much of one thing is bad enough, but after reading some articles on soya apparently it can up eastrogine (spelling) in males which is never good. So knocking that on the head. might just stick to water in my oats in the morning and have done with it lol


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Goats milk. St. Helen's Goats Milk from Tesco and certainly not Delamere (just tastes off and dry) from Asda. St. Helen's is crisp and fresh and benefits dry skin, easier to digest and rarely causes lactose intolerance.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Are you lactose intolerant then mate?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My vegan friend uses almond & hazelnut milk. I've tried both and think they would be okay on cereal, wasn't so keen on it in my coffee though


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Is there a reason you cant have milk?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Bob, I've said this before, but, you really are a great big girl.
Even your Dad thinks so.



jlw41 said:


> Is there a reason you cant have milk?


See above.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

JamesCotton said:


> Are you lactose intolerant then mate?





jlw41 said:


> Is there a reason you cant have milk?





PugIain said:


> Bob, I've said this before, but, you really are a great big girl.
> Even your Dad thinks so.
> 
> See above.


No reason directly its just iam trying to steer clear of dairy to be more healthy. so was just wondering what else was out there.

Hemp milk is ment to be good. As with anything there are pros n cons.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Bob, I've said this before, but, you really are a great big girl.
> Even your Dad thinks so.
> 
> See above.


just to add. How are your man boobs coming on lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

svended said:


> Goats milk. St. Helen's Goats Milk from Tesco and certainly not Delamere (just tastes off and dry) from Asda. St. Helen's is crisp and fresh and benefits dry skin, easier to digest and rarely causes lactose intolerance.


Yip Id rather have Goats milk now.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Full fat milk is GOOD for you though!!  LONG LIVE THE COWS!!!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> just to add. How are your man boobs coming on lol


Man boobs!? You didn't call them that last night.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Skimmed milk for me


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I converted to goats milk a few years ago , I can now taste that foul cow water a mile off


----------



## the_pope (Oct 20, 2012)

Theres some serious growth hormones and antibiotics in milk. I'm no 'green warrior' by any stretch ,but a friend's wife was undergoing heavy cancer treatment and was told to avoid dairy as it can stimulate the tumours. 
Estrogen isn't too bad, lowers sex drive in males and can cause moobs, but most importantly, it helps to protect against the dreaded prostate cancer.


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Almond milk for me, they have sweetened and unsweetened versions.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Any good? ^^^^


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ive found a really good milk alt. 

Its called Oatly drink. You can get it from the dreaded tesco's for £1.30 ish. It has no added anything unless you want the enriched with calcium one. I find it doesn't taste to bad and is reduced cals so good for that.

As above in previous posts. Although milk and dairy is ment to be good for you, if you get down to the nitty gritty of it all then the human body isn't ment to drink it. Only through evolution has our body adapted to it. We are the only species on the planet that drinks and eats dairy after the teat. And who knows this might be why so many people have the big C these days.

Also soya although is good women is actually bad for men so id steer clear of big amounts. Again just to add that soya is everywhere, they even feed live stock with the stuff so read the labels people. Lots of these quick microwave cereals have soya in them as well.

I have to say though I still only drink water and nothing else not even alcohol and ive seen a massive improvements in pretty much everything health wise. It has even been helpfull to my wallet. As is dont drink alcohol and so I dont spend money.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I often wonder about all these articles quoting this and quoting that, don’t eat or drink this ect, but for every ten people who say don’t consume this you can find ten people who will say yes consume it be it drink food what ever. 

If I look at my grandparents they cooked almost everything in lard but had a balanced diet equal amounts of fish and meat be it red meat white meat, but even then with lashings of gravy made from the meat juices no stock cubes in those days, then went on to an evening glass of sherry or two while my granddad watched the football scores with his pipe puffin away and they both lived well into there 80s fit as a fiddle.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

justina3 said:


> I often wonder about all these articles quoting this and quoting that, don't eat or drink this ect, but for every ten people who say don't consume this you can find ten people who will say yes consume it be it drink food what ever.
> 
> If I look at my grandparents they cooked almost everything in lard but had a balanced diet equal amounts of fish and meat be it red meat white meat, but even then with lashings of gravy made from the meat juices no stock cubes in those days, then went on to an evening glass of sherry or two while my granddad watched the football scores with his pipe puffin away and they both lived well into there 80s fit as a fiddle.


THIS EXACTLY!! dont listen to everything you hear, its all the processed SHI**E that we have nowadays, I should have been born a caveman....


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

"As above in previous posts. Although milk and dairy is ment to be good for you, if you get down to the nitty gritty of it all then the human body isn't ment to drink it. Only through evolution has our body adapted to it. We are the only species on the planet that drinks and eats dairy after the teat. And who knows this might be why so many people have the big C these days."

Only through evolution have we arrived at the present human body. That's like saying without evolution we would not have diverged from the common ancestor we shared with chimps 6 million years ago. Milk, like meat, is a major factor involved in modern humans, whether vegetarians like it or not. By farming and developing preserving methods for milk such as cheese etc, we increased our socialisation, encephalisation and civilisation by not spending all day foraging for food. I'm sure our primate cousins would love a good latte in the morning if they had evolved the ability to make it. Oh, and bacteria are more than capable of feeding on milk products so we're not alone. The reason for the ever increasing cancer incidence is primarily because we're living much longer. Previously, people died of other disease or conditions and didn't live long enough for cancer to be an issue.


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

Have you looked at kefir.

You make it with milk but the milk changes and is great for the gut.

I have colitis and try to reduce wheat 

Kefir is just the icing on the cake and you can make great smoothies with it.

Wishing ou all well

James


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I drink soya milk and products on a day to day basis due to IBS. I will have product with milk in like yogurt or fromaige frais, with less effects but milk and cream have unpleasant results. I've used rice milk, oat milk and was not for me and lacto free stuff, had the same effect as any milk from any animal to me. 
I did find that the independent health shops or even holland and Barrett can give you some alternatives. 
I love milk, both my brother and me drank the stuff like it was going out of fashion when we were kids. If I could, I'd drink milk over all the alternatives, especially steri.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I drink soya milk and products on a day to day basis due to IBS. I will have product with milk in like yogurt or fromaige frais, with less effects but milk and cream have unpleasant results. I've used rice milk, oat milk and was not for me and lacto free stuff, had the same effect as any milk from any animal to me.
> I did find that the independent health shops or even holland and Barrett can give you some alternatives.
> I love milk, both my brother and me drank the stuff like it was going out of fashion when we were kids. If I could, I'd drink milk over all the alternatives, especially steri.


You might find the Lactose-free milk didn't help because you might be intolerant to the milk proteins rather than the lactose sugars.

try the A2 milk they're selling now in tesco's etc. It sound barmy, but they have "special" cows who only eat "special" grass or something...

Our 9month old has a dairy intolerance (not an aleragy thankfully) but as a result we've changed our diets somewhat so that we can cook etc without the rsk of any dairy entering her diet.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

lobotomy said:


> You might find the Lactose-free milk didn't help because you might be intolerant to the milk proteins rather than the lactose sugars.


More than likely. I had whey protein when I was training, 2 days and I was bad. But as your baby, it's a (mild to me) intolerance rather than an allergy. I'll look out for A2 in tesco,


----------



## Chuck80 (Jun 7, 2013)

My sister uses almond milk, supposed to be good for it you're trying to lower your cholesterol too.
I don't particularly like it but I suppose you get used to it. I don't drink a lot of milk anyway, don't have cheese or butter, but because I don't really like them and trying to keep my weight down. I think anything is ok in moderation, as long as you have plenty of fruit and veg too. The advice changes all the time, we wouldn't eat anything if we listened to all of it. Does make me wonder too how many food companies sponsor the research too..


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Ask Myleene Klass? :lol::lol:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

paleo? 

i get almond milk or coconut.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Anyone know where to get coconut water from in bulk/cheap?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking for something like this?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Bulkhead said:


> "As above in previous posts. Although milk and dairy is ment to be good for you, if you get down to the nitty gritty of it all then the human body isn't ment to drink it. Only through evolution has our body adapted to it. We are the only species on the planet that drinks and eats dairy after the teat. And who knows this might be why so many people have the big C these days."
> 
> Only through evolution have we arrived at the present human body. That's like saying without evolution we would not have diverged from the common ancestor we shared with chimps 6 million years ago. Milk, like meat, is a major factor involved in modern humans, whether vegetarians like it or not. By farming and developing preserving methods for milk such as cheese etc, we increased our socialisation, encephalisation and civilisation by not spending all day foraging for food. I'm sure our primate cousins would love a good latte in the morning if they had evolved the ability to make it. Oh, and bacteria are more than capable of feeding on milk products so we're not alone. The reason for the ever increasing cancer incidence is primarily because we're living much longer. Previously, people died of other disease or conditions and didn't live long enough for cancer to be an issue.


evolving the ability to make it doesn't mean it is good for you. Like i said humans are the only species that drink milk after the teat. humans think they are clever but really we arn't. All other life when looked at are far far more clever then us humans will ever be.


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

...Plus the fact Milk is dyed white with titanium dioxide...same stuff in white paint should put us all off, I've recently cut down and surprisingly tea without milk dosnt taste too bad!


----------

